# HELP Inching pedal broke off!!!



## 1966ford3400 (Jun 7, 2010)

OK Im not a mechanic by trade but am fairly mechanical. I own a 1966 FORD 3400 utility tractor with a Select-O Speed transmission. The inching pedal on the left broke completely off at the 'pivot' inside the transmission housing. I have the new piece. My question is is there a way to 'fix this thing from above without having to completely disassemble the transmission? Thanks to all who reply as im am new to this forum and am hoping for good news. Kenny J


----------

